
How effective communication can be achieved in a digital work environment - markshepard
https://www.airsend.io/blog/index.php/2020/05/24/1-tip-on-how-effective-communication-can-be-achieved-in-a-digital-work-environment/
======
rundmc
The simplicity is perfect. I absolutely love it & have long been looking for a
solution like this for several organisations that I own or am involved in
where the technical capability of users is VERY mixed.

Biggest weakness, easily fixed: but when I "search channel" my expectation is
that I will wiki results (Dam) first and chat results (River) second.
Currently wiki mentions in the channel are not shown at all in the search
results, only chat mentions.

~~~
rundmc
I understand that the search function will now be updated.

Can't express how happy I am.

Bye bye Slack, Teams & Telegram

